# Ovarian cyst during pregnancy



## pepperflake

I have had several ovarian cysts over the years. They have all resolved on their own. I've had a couple of them rupture. They hurt for a few days afterwards but all was well after awhile.

During one of my early ultrasounds, around 13 weeks or so, I was told I had another follicular cyst on my left ovary and that the ovary was close to the surface of my abdomen. Not a big deal, figured it would go away like they usually do. However, it's continued to be quite tender to the touch throughout my pregnancy. Now it's tender without being touched all of the time for the past few days. I still have a month to go and I'm worried it's going to become an issue as my belly gets bigger and pushes on it :(

I have an appointment Tuesday and I will ask about it then, probably get another scan (YAY) but I was just sleepless and thought I'd ask if any one else has dealt with this during pregnancy? Thanks.


----------



## cparks1

Having a cyst on my left ovary is how I found out I was pregnant. I noticed the weight gain right off the bat, but I thought it was from quitting smoking. Anyways, I would constantly be bloated like I was getting ready to start my period, then there were two nights that I woke up straight out of a deep sleep to severe abdominal pain. When I went to the doctor, he said I had a cyst and that I was pregnant. I was told that getting a cyst during pregnancy was common, but not sure how common it is to have one throughout the whole pregnancy. I would ask your MW at your appointment just to be on the safe side.

I hope you feel better soon, I don't wish that pain on anyone (especially when they rupture).


----------



## Mervs Mum

I have a cyst on one of my ovaries - cant remember which off the top of my head.... 

It doesnt give me any problems and if its still there at my next scan I'm going to ask what is going to be done about it.

x


----------



## luckyme225

I had a cyst when I got pregnant and it ruptured somewhere around 12 weeks I believe (can't think to much because lack of sleep) but it didn't have any effect on my pregnancy it just made me completely uncomfortable for a few weeks. I know it's no fun and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jameskingama

My wife also have a little cysts in her ovary but I don't where is the exact location. She will be on schedule for next month for his ovarian cysts treat. Pray for her and for you!.


----------



## Kiki09

I have had cysts that have gone away on there own, same as you, then when I had my first scan they noticed another cyst on my ovary it was still there at my 12 week scan and so they are monitoring it, I had a scan just to check the cyst at 16 weeks, my consultant told me they are not sure if it's sinister or nothing to worry about and are going to monitor it throughout my pregnancy and unless it ruptures or causes problems in the pregnancy they are going to investigate it further after the baby is born. It does not give me any pain as such and so far it is not growing much either.

I would just mention it to the midwife or at your next scan so they can keep an eye on it.


----------



## Shine387

Hiya I've also recently found out I've got a cyst; I just went to my 12 week scan and was told that the pain I'd been feeling on my right side was a cyst the size of a golfball on my right ovary! I'm not sure if it was there prior to pregnancy or has come since then. It gets painful when my bladder is full but is usually alright. The sonographer made a point of checking its position and wrote in my notes that it was completely separate to my bladder. 

I was told that it would need to keep being checked during pregnancy but that nothing would be done about it until after the birth; and my doctor said that she'd had one during pregnancy which had disappeared on its own after the birth so fingers crossed for everyone that they correct themselves! I think if you mention it, it can then be included in your notes and they can keep an eye on it. H & H pregnancies everyone x


----------

